# 200$ offshore amberjack trip



## twan52479 (Jul 18, 2013)

Sat 8/24 freeport looking for a good crew of fishermen to help out with expenses as far as GAS ice and tackle I have everything you will need just bring $ food, and drinks call or text me at 832 287


----------



## twan52479 (Jul 18, 2013)

Call lr txt me at 832 287 0802


----------



## BigEgg (Jul 29, 2013)

how many spots do you have available


----------



## twan52479 (Jul 18, 2013)

I have 3 spots left


----------



## mad_max (Aug 10, 2013)

twan52479 said:


> Sat 8/24 freeport looking for a good crew of fishermen to help out with expenses as far as GAS ice and tackle I have everything you will need just bring $ food, and drinks call or text me at 832 287


Do you plan on fishing Saturday only, or both Saturday and Sunday?


----------



## twan52479 (Jul 18, 2013)

Depending on the weather just one day


----------



## SeaPro2005 (Feb 26, 2010)

how much?


----------

